# I need a clock



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a great new room in my house, it needs a clock. Obviously as a horology fan I want it to have something interesting about it. The space above the doors is 89cm, it would be about half to two thirds that in diameter. I am at a loss trying to find a clock with any horological interest. Haq would be sufficient or interesting complication. Ideas please.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

In clocks i lean toward anything from before the turn of the century but your room is very modern and winding some thing up there would be a pain.
My next line of thought always goes to electronic (i hate batteries in clocks so prefer a power supply) shops clocks or public building clocks. They are always larger in size and i find the plain ones are generally of a timeless classic design. For your space there it would be an interesting counterpoint to the contempary design of the room yet still fit. I am thinking 50's. Hard to find but worth the effort.


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

Have you considered a Swiss railway clock? Interesting history, and available in a wide choice of sizes and colors. One example:


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I too would suggest an old railway/industrial clock--many were electronic, may need to be rewired, but still usable--many in the 15 inch circumference range, such as shown below. Most new ones, while they follow the same design, are too small (but Mondaine does make a few "domestic" 15 inchers--to me, though, they don't look appropriately rustic for that location).


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I dig your cedar plank shed in the backyard and the cool rain water collection


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Most horologically interesting clocks are either weight or spring driven pendulum designs. Not practical for that location I'm afraid.

Yes, the Mondaine would fit with the room design and could be sized to fill that space. The red bezel would give a nice pop of color. And it has a railroad connection.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Meistersinger Wall Clock 39mm.
I always found the Qlocktwo models very interesting for a modern living ambiente.


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

I know it’s not a wall clock but I’ve been really into exploring JLC Atmos clocks. Beautiful & I love the exposed movements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

New seiko diver style wall clock, looks cool imo.

Its silent sweep and lumed.


----------



## ptawee69 (Oct 6, 2019)

Have you considered this? Just throw it out there









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

Man opening a thread with such a bold title, "I need a clock" in a forum full of enablers is a dangerous combo lol. My vote would be for a war room style setup with clocks for different time zones like above ^^


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Meistersinger Wall Clock 39mm.
> I always found the Qlocktwo models very interesting for a modern living ambiente.
> 
> View attachment 14754299


I saw one of these in the lobby of our hotel in Interlaken, Switzerland last fall. Very cool


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

I have had a conversation with my wife and she definitely doesn't like the mondane unfortunately. It would tick the box of being a quality clock and having some horological interest, she said it's too boring, sigh.
I have floated the war room idea but I have no need for Arizona, north Carolina maybe, my brother's time zone. Might add a Moscow in there as well as London for interest.
But what clock can I do that with? Probably Seiko, still looking.


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

Did someone say War Room clocks? I've always wanted to do this, but never had a house with the appropriate space / style:

https://www.iwmshop.org.uk/p/15838/Churchill-War-Rooms-clock


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

I've got the space but the room is more contemporary in style.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Might I suggest a vintage 30-day clock. They are wooden cased, spring driven and chime on the hour. They have horological significance and you only have to get out the ladder once a month. Just google "30 day clock".


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Take a look here, out of horological interest but some of them are quite big.
https://www.ecosia.org/images?q=große+wanduhr


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Cobia said:


> New seiko diver style wall clock, looks cool imo.
> 
> Its silent sweep and lumed.
> 
> View attachment 14754319


Now that is a cool clock. Where did you get it? I've been looking for a diver clock. A lume shot would be greatly appreciated😁


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

How about a Junghans Max Bill clock?

I got a deal on ebay and absolutely love it. Would look great in your room.


----------



## nicoGTS (Feb 15, 2020)

QlockTwo on my wall.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thorn79 (Oct 2, 2019)

I have one of these in my office, keeps good time:


----------



## chriswatson (Jun 13, 2020)

great suggestions


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

St1y1 said:


> Now that is a cool clock. Where did you get it? I've been looking for a diver clock. A lume shot would be greatly appreciated&#55357;&#56833;


Hi, not my pic, just found it online.
You can find them online for sale if you search for seiko dive watch style clock, its quiet sweep too i think.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

I noticed you have a couple of giraffe-themed items in the room. How about a giraffe clock? (found it on Amazon)


----------

